# Userumfrage ICB 2.0 - Jetzt mitmachen



## nuts (18. Juni 2014)

*Wenn Du Dich im ICB-Unterforum herum treibst, dann bist Du der richtige Teilnehmer für diese Umfrage. Sie dauert nur wenige Minuten; hilft uns, der Forschung, und Johann Mahler. Wer das ist?*

Johann Mahler (22) studiert BWL in Bayreuth und ist selbst Enduro-Racer. Weil sein Lehrstuhl in Bayreuth beim Thema Crowdsourcing Forschungsbedarf sah und weil Johann selbst viel hier im IBC unterwegs ist, ergab sich eine Bachelorarbeit rund ums Thema ICB 2.0. Mit ein paar Klicks könnt Ihr ihm dabei helfen.
Neben dem Studium ist Johann im Propain Factory Racing Team auf den meisten Enduro-Rennen unterwegs. "Wer an der Umfrage teilnimmt und mich auf einem Rennen darauf anspricht, den lade ich auf ein Bier ein." _Johann Mahler



 
Johann Mahler (links) mit Teamkollege vom Propain Factory Racing Team. _

Hier geht es zur Umfrage.

Danke im Voraus. Die Umfrage läuft bis Mittwoch, 2.07.14 (nein, nicht bis dahin warten, besser jetzt gleich teilnehmen!)


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. Juni 2014)

Erledigt. Ich hol mir das Bier auch im Deister ab wenn du mal wieder hier oben bist. 
Oder komm mal wieder zum OKo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtintel (18. Juni 2014)

Die Umfrage hat ein paar "Probleme" z.B. wenn man angibt, dass man keine Belohnung bekam wird trotzdme gefragt "Hast Du diese Belohnung als angemessen empfunden? " und ohne mit "Ja" oder "Nein" zu antworten kommt man nicht weiter


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (18. Juni 2014)

Im Fall von "keine Belohnung erhalten" bedeutet "Hast Du diese Belohnung als angemessen empfunden?" = "Bist du damit zufrieden, dass Du keine Belohnung erhalten hast?"


----------



## ONE78 (18. Juni 2014)

fertig, wirds die ergebnisse und die arbeit auch hier zu lesen geben?


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Juni 2014)

Bayreuth ist gut, dann will ich mein Bier auf meinem Hausberg 

G.


----------



## nuts (18. Juni 2014)

Fragen / Schwierigkeiten habe ich an Johann weitergeleitet. Er schaut hier auch rein und passt das ggfs. an, Danke fürs Feedback!


----------



## nuts (21. Juni 2014)

Update: 

Die Mountainbikeschule Rock my Trail (www.rockmytrail.de) sponsert einen Fahrtechnikgutschein, den Johann gerne unter allen Umfrageteilnehmern verlosen würde. Mitmachen wird also nicht nur mit Hopfen und Malz belohnt, sondern auch noch Fahrtechnik.


----------



## DHVEF (21. Juni 2014)

viel Spaß beim auswerten. 

Ich hoffe die fertige Arbeit wird hier Veröffentlicht. Ich habe noch nie die Auswertung solcher Umfragen gesehen, hoffe dieses Mal klappt es.


----------



## Speziazlizt (23. Juni 2014)

Mh - schwierg nun was zu gewinnen, wenn man teilgenomme hat, aber keine Adresse hinterlassen konnte


----------



## Tobiwan (23. Juni 2014)

Fedsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madre (24. Juni 2014)

Done !


----------



## SofusCorn (24. Juni 2014)

Sehe da kein Problem drin. Wenn man keine Belohnung bekommen hat, kann man doch immer noch bewerten, ob es angemessene Belohnungen waren, die es gab.


----------



## PamA2013 (2. Juli 2014)

Zum Thema Belohnung, ich finde dass leute die Maßgeblich zum design beigetragen haben auf jedenfall gelegenheit bekommen sollten ausgiebieg Prototypen testen zu dürfen und nochmal ganz konkret ihren senf dazu beitragen sollten.


----------

